# Pessary question with ICD 10



## ganthis (Jun 11, 2015)

Good evening, I'm currently taking a training course for the ICD 10 and I don't want the answer just a push in the right direction! Pt comes in with bladder complications, provider removes Pessary with cleaning and reinsertion.  I've looked all over and I'm just not seeing it, and any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Like I said I don't want the answer just point me in the right direction.  Thank you! Gwen


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 11, 2015)

It will be a Z code for fitting and adjustment of urinary device. Look in the alpha under key word encounter for then fitting and adjustment.


----------



## ganthis (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for the help! Got it figured out!


----------



## Dabzzy (Jan 24, 2016)

I was having trouble with this one, too. Thanks for the help.


----------

